# Newly diagnosed-query regarding glucose tolerance test



## slipwaypd (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello all, this week I've been diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes after having a glucose tolerance test (GTT). 

My query is with regards to the carrying out of that GTT, the procedure being that after the initial blood test a measure of glucose is given then the blood test is repeated after 2hrs. In my case I reckon the 2nd blood sample was taken after about 1hr 40mins.

Now my Doctor has told me that based on the results I am type 2, I am coming to terms with the implications of that assumption but just have this nagging doubt that my results may be inaccurate?

Does anyone have any view on this?

Thanks.


----------



## SusieGriff (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Slipwaypd! and welcome to the forum, sorry I can't help you with your query, I am T1 and have not had or heard of this test but I'm sure someone will be along soon to help!


----------



## Steff (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Slip and a warm welcome to the forum from me, if I even had a ingling or nagging doubt that the test was not done 100% accurate I would want a retest,something as important as a diagnosis of diabetes either type 1 or 2 should be done througly.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Slipwaypd, welcome to the forum  Do you know what the result of the test was? Even though it was not taken at the 2 hour point, it is possible that the result indicated a diagnosis of diabetes if it was sufficiently high. Have you had any prior tests done that led to the GTT? Normally, a non-diabetic person would remain in the 4-7 mmol/l range, although this can go a little higher when pure glucose is administered. I would talk to your GP about the conclusions so that you are more confident that the correct diagnosis has been made.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum slipwaypd 

Hopefully your Doctor will give you more details on the results.


----------



## slipwaypd (Jun 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hi Slipwaypd, welcome to the forum  Do you know what the result of the test was? Even though it was not taken at the 2 hour point, it is possible that the result indicated a diagnosis of diabetes if it was sufficiently high. Have you had any prior tests done that led to the GTT? Normally, a non-diabetic person would remain in the 4-7 mmol/l range, although this can go a little higher when pure glucose is administered. I would talk to your GP about the conclusions so that you are more confident that the correct diagnosis has been made.



Thanks everyone for replying and welcoming me.

I had a fasting blood test done in May which showed a result of 6.3mmol/l, I then had another fasting blood test taken a couple of weeks later which showed a result of 6.7mmol/l. I was then sent to my local hospital for the GTT and I think the first reading was 7.7 mmol/l (not sure about this one as I was looking sideways at Docs screen) but I do know that the one taken, supposedly, 2hrs after having 75g of glucose was 13.8mmol/l. 

Now I know that those last set of results show diabetes but I wonder what the score would've came down to after the full 2hrs before testing.

One of the reasons the diagnosis concerns me is that I am employed as a PCV Driver. It should be noted that my Doctor is keen for me to address this issue by diet alone so I'm happy with that and realise that its upto me now to ensure lifestyle changes are applied.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 20, 2011)

It is 2 hours after the first sip of the glucose, not when you finish it, although 75 ml isn't ahuge amount, I'd need to draw breath in the middle somehwere if not  twice - I know that because I take 60ml of Lucozade as my Hypo treatment, and that is 3 goes for me!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 20, 2011)

slipwaypd said:


> ...I had a fasting blood test done in May which showed a result of 6.3mmol/l, I then had another fasting blood test taken a couple of weeks later which showed a result of 6.7mmol/l. I was then sent to my local hospital for the GTT and I think the first reading was 7.7 mmol/l (not sure about this one as I was looking sideways at Docs screen) but I do know that the one taken, supposedly, 2hrs after having 75g of glucose was 13.8mmol/l...


Sorry, but you are likely to be a diabetic (I'm not a doctor, etc).

Even if you are a borderline case because they took the blood slightly early - the results are most likely to indicate diabetes.  Wiki says that 2 hours after a GTT you should be under 7.8 mmol/L to be completely non-diabetic.  Based on a couple of random tests on my non-diabetic partner I suspect that in a non-diabetic they would barely hit the 6's let alone 7.8! (I've never seen her in the 5's).

I believe that you only have to notify the DVLA if you are not diet/pill treated or there is a risk of hypo's.  There are other PCV/HGV license holders on this forum who would know better then me.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jun 20, 2011)

slipwaypd said:


> I had a fasting blood test done in May which showed a result of 6.3mmol/l, I then had another fasting blood test taken a couple of weeks later which showed a result of 6.7mmol/l. I was then sent to my local hospital for the GTT and I think the first reading was 7.7 mmol/l (not sure about this one as I was looking sideways at Docs screen) but I do know that the one taken, supposedly, 2hrs after having 75g of glucose was 13.8mmol/l.
> .



Hi there, 

the criterion at the two hour mark of an OGTT are ...

Under 7 - non-diabetic
7 to 11 - IGT ( Impaired Glucose Tolerance) pre-diabetes
11.1 and over - Type 2 Diabetes

13.8 isn't likely to reduce to less than 11.1 in 20 minutes so the dx looks sound. It also implies that you might have been sky-high at the 45min/1 hour mark.
The fasting 7.7 was probably enough for a provisional dx of Type 2 anyway.
You would have been dxed as IFG ( Impaired Fasting Glucose (pre diabetes)) on the basis of that 7.7 at least.


----------

